# unusual LEOTRIC jar?



## cookie (Jul 9, 2006)

Found this jar a week ago-LEOTRIC on front-1954 on base -not listed in RED BOOK-asking for input-thanks-John


----------



## jarsnstuff (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi John,  I'd say you could submit this to Doug Leybourne and have him add this variation, though I do consider it minor.  If I were you, I'd simply mark it as a Redbook 1473 or 1474 variation (assuming it has a ground lip of course) and leave it at that.  Happy collecting - Tammy


----------



## LC (Aug 12, 2012)

That jar has some really bold embossing . I bought one a couple of days ago , was comfortable with the price I paid at the time . Hey Cyber , was looking at the jar this evening and noticed it had a clear blasted Smalley lid on it . Wish I had noticed it before buying it , I would not have given a dollar for it . I hate it when that happens ..............


----------

